# Health Insurance - VHI plan B options V's Anything else...



## Mick Dundee (5 Sep 2008)

Folks,

      am looking for some advice from some of the more savvy folks who frequent this fine pool of knowledge.

I have just recently taken up new employment and in the process have had to forego my health insurance benefits (which was VHI plan B options). This had only cost me ~ 60 euro per annum. My new company only does a group discount with VHI (10%). Having just been supplied with a renewal quotation from VHI to take out the insurance on my own, the figure stands at around 780 euro. So with the discount, I'm talking around 700 euro (for the same cover as I had before).
I'm wondering is there a better option out there to match the cover provided by VHI plan B options? (i.e. Quinn, Hibernian........)

       Anyone who's been through this rig-ma-roll in the recent past and is happy to share their experiences gets the thumbs up!.

          Cheers folks


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

There are a few recent thread on exactly the same topic which might be worth reading.

Ditto for the consumer info on www.hia.ie.


----------

